
GitHub is announcing a brand new product on Friday at 1:30pm PST - marcc
https://twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1126127077806096385
======
dang
An announcement of an announcement is off topic on HN. There is no harm in
waiting for the actual thing.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22announcement%20of%20an%20an...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=%22announcement%20of%20an%20announcement%22&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
Amorymeltzer
Live stream link: [https://live-stream.github.com/](https://live-
stream.github.com/)

(which I'm sure you all have in your email anyway)

